# Replace Rear Caliper



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra SE with Brembo rotors and Akebono pads. The right rear caliper started dragging and the mechanic said I need to replace both- $156 each for just parts. This seemed like a lot and he is willing to use my aftermarket parts. What caliper should I get? Should I replace both?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

8 years is a long time on calipers - replace them both or you will probably be doing another early brake job.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty, Pep Boys used to have re manufactured Toyota calipers, so they probably have Nissan ones as well. 
If you have Brembo components now, don't skimp on Chinese aftermarket parts, get the goods ones unless you're unloading the car soon.


----------



## gregdonovan (Jun 10, 2009)

i suggest asking this question here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/forum_index.php

it may be possible to clean up the slider pins and pad brackets and save the old calipers and some money.

they may even have some for sale over there too.


----------

